# GHG fullbodies



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am going to put together a spread of GHG fullbodies. I looked at the hunter series and I was wondering if the deke will just spin on the stake in the wind? Should I buy the harvester packs or should I create my own ratio of uprights to feeders? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The decoys do not spin around in the wind, there is a slot cut out so it will only turn so far then turn back the other way


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Are they worth buying or should I bite the bullet and get the pro grade?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

FFD Are the only way to go in my opinion. I bit the bullet last fall and bought 114 of them.

Have you done much field hunting over dekes? The reason I ask is because the way you set dekes is how you will want to buy them(meaning) I feel you need 2 dozen UPRIGHTS to resemble a flock that just landed and is walking towards the FEEDERS that are going to be near/around your blinds (another 3 dozen feeders) with 4-8 LOOKERS spread throughout the entire spread. To me this is the minimum most days unless I am hunting a field where only 50 birds are feeding in then I will reduce my #'s.

The Fully Flocked Decoys rock!!!! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ahhhh my type of decoy.

I own 6 hunter series my self they work awesome...if your running a spread right now with little to no motion these babies will make your spread come alive. As to the spinning motion promblem no such thing the stakes are designed like and L with a top on them and inside the decoy an oval shaped system with a slit keeps them going the way you want them to. The harvester pack is a great way to add small areas to your spread but i would suggest getting your own ratio at first. If you dont like the design of the stake get there bases which has the stake welded into the base and it great for when the ground is frozen or on ice. Overall the hunter series will work great unless you have the money to go to FFD (THOSE ARE SWEET) and will kill geese for you day in and day out!

































THERE you go buddy hope i helped (WHAT U THINK ABOUT THIS DIVER_SNIPER LOL)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im not Dive WS7 but I think you have problems 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Those decoys look good, I think I will buy the hunter series.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i agree with going with the FFD's but only one factor comes into play CAN YOU AFFORD IT....my hunter series are holding up great just make sure you buy a six slot back for em and...if u want some more Product shots i got tons in my memory from taking photos of em!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Price is an issue. I want to buy 3-4 dozen this summer and build from there. I think the hunter series look good and as far as durability goes I will only be hunting 10-12 miles from home. What kind of ratio of uprights to feeders should I get? I was thinking 3 doz. feeders and a doz. uprights.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i would go with 3 doz feeder and a a dozen actives....then if u can afford it get a 4 pack of lookers


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

WS7, did you ever get that Jr. Pro Staff position? Cuz I think that was quite easily the hardest sell that we've seen from you yet. What I wanna know is... Why do you push Foiles calls... but GHG decoys?

Oh and BTW headshot, just buy some Big Foots, you'll be much happier, and the ladies will look at you like you're some kind of lone wolf rebel man, they'll want it bad. :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I thought about the Big foots but I think they look to "fake" The realism of the GHG dekes blows me away. I have heard about all kinds of durability issues but for the price I haven't seen anything that comes close to GHG. I am not an expert or someone that is stuck on buying products from strictly 1 manufacturer, I am just trying to get the most bang for my buck. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

headshot said:


> I thought about the Big foots but I think they look to "fake" The realism of the GHG dekes blows me away.


Like Fergie Ferg would say, "Oh snap!"


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha diver_sniper they havent announced it...oh and I push foiles calls cause there good not cause im edorsed or anything. I serosily have tried tons of calls and foiles IMO is the best.

:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, I know you're not endorsed or anything, it just seems a little contradicting, that's all.

Bah, GHG. Bah, Foiles. And here I am in another brand debate, I swore to myself I'd stay out of these.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

u seem to push Bigfoot pretty hard diver_sniper and u never did tell us what u blow for ducks n goose calls? Knight n Hale lol


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I like Foots because I like to not like Avery. Follow? Actually I'm just stubborn, that's all really. I get tiered of seeing guys that have their truck plastered with Avery and GHG stickers, then when I ask em how long they've been hunting they say, "Oh this'll be our second year." The made in China sticker on the dekes never appealed to me much either. I guess I'm just a sucker to brand loyalty.

From my lanyard hangs calls from GK, Grounds, RNT, Great Basin, and Foiles. I don't mind the Foiles call that much, it's not my favorite, but it's all right. It's Jeff himself I'm iffy on. I'm still haunted by some of the images from the first Fallin Skies.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Cant go wrong with either personally i own 80 percent bigfoots....the others are FFD Lessers which i love....if your going to start a spread save up and go for quality which ever brand you decide...IMO

I was partial to Bigfoots like diver sniper but i broke it because i love the FFD.....I still think i would buy bigfoots if i had to do it over again even with the FFD...just my opinion thou


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of my bigfeet have been in the collection since the early 90's, and I know they will still be there fooling honkers long after all the flocking has been rubbed from my FFD's and all the paint chipped off of most all others.

Gotta give the 2nd No BULLS#IT award in less than 2 weeks to DIVER_SNIPER, and I've never even met the guy.

WHATEVER WORKS!!

:beer:


----------

